

Why User Experience Cannot Be Designed (2011) - skbohra123
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/03/15/why-user-experience-cannot-be-designed/ 

======
michaelpinto
I tend to find that UX is just a recent term for what use to be called art
direction and interface design. I think it comes from the fact that so many IA
pros can organize a complex website but can't hack a simple screen layout. By
the way in graphic design circles the term "Experience Design" (XD) has gained
a great deal of popularity: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experience_design>

